# Any Musical Scribes?



## Aidan of the tavern (May 17, 2013)

Sorry if I'm repeating any threads here but I didn't see one.  A few months ago I started self teaching the keyboard, something I've attempted twice in my life, but due to lack of dedication didn't get very far.  Got a lot more detirmination this time around, mostly because I really want to play that thing!  Feels like its going to be a long journey, but at least I've started.  Just wondering if there are any other musicians or musicians-in-the-making here?  Do you sing?  Is there an instrument you would love to learn but just haven't got around to?


----------



## Guru Coyote (May 17, 2013)

Ha. Oh yes.

I started out banging the bongos way back when I was pup, but soon switched to electric bass-guitar. I've owned a semi caustic Kramer Ferrington for more than 20 years now, and recently seriously started playing electric guitar.
I'd not call myself a 'musician' so much, I'm more a 'sound guy.' 
I've dabbled into creating experimental amibient style music, and started putting together an audio-story, but never finished that. You can find some of my tracks on:
Traumwind - The Joy of Noise


----------



## Rhizanthella (May 17, 2013)

I get most of my inspiration from singing. Well, when I'm alone, it's more like singing and overacting out the scene. I also am getting better at playing the piano, which now mostly consists of trans siberian orchestra songs. I also play flute but would like to someday learn to play the violin and harp. I think that being able to perform one of the fine arts well, (writing is considered a fine art the way I do it) helps one perform another fine art better. After that it becomes a two way street. Writing helps me bring music to life and music in turn gives me ideas and inspiration to write.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 17, 2013)

Guru Coyote said:


> Ha. Oh yes.
> 
> I started out banging the bongos way back when I was pup, but soon switched to electric bass-guitar. I've owned a semi caustic Kramer Ferrington for more than 20 years now, and recently seriously started playing electric guitar.
> I'd not call myself a 'musician' so much, I'm more a 'sound guy.'
> ...



Wow, that Darkness preview is really interesting!  I'd like to be able to put together musical collages like that.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 17, 2013)

Rhizanthella said:


> I get most of my inspiration from singing. Well, when I'm alone, it's more like singing and overacting out the scene. I also am getting better at playing the piano, which now mostly consists of trans siberian orchestra songs. I also play flute but would like to someday learn to play the violin and harp. I think that being able to perform one of the fine arts well, (writing is considered a fine art the way I do it) helps one perform another fine art better. After that it becomes a two way street. Writing helps me bring music to life and music in turn gives me ideas and inspiration to write.



The flute is awesome and underused, if I form my ideal band its going to include flute solos .  Pianos cool as well, so versatile (please tell me finger-dexterity gets easier as you progress , my playing feels clumsy so far).


----------



## Guru Coyote (May 17, 2013)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> The flute is awesome and underused, if I form my ideal band its going to include flute solos .  Pianos cool as well, so versatile (please tell me finger-dexterity gets easier as you progress , my playing feels clumsy so far).



Let me quote a short dialog from one of my RPGs:
"Tell me, Master, is it hard to achieve your level of art?" - "Oh no, not at all. If you have 200 years to spend perfecting it."


----------



## Sparkie (May 17, 2013)

I play guitar, bass guitar, keys, mandolin, and harmonica (badly).  I also sing (badly, depending on who you ask).  I've also written a number of songs, which I posted about here:

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/2110-songwriters.html#post25656

One day I'll actually record some of the stuff I've written.  Recording takes time, effort, and $$$, though, so I may let laziness win out.


----------



## Butterfly (May 17, 2013)

Another flutey here... actually I'm more of a piccoloist at the moment.

I play here... CSCB - Home

Also play a bit of sax, and I tried the trumpet once, a long time ago.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 17, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> I play guitar, bass guitar, keys, mandolin, and harmonica (badly).  I also sing (badly, depending on who you ask).  I've also written a number of songs, which I posted about here:
> 
> http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/2110-songwriters.html#post25656
> 
> One day I'll actually record some of the stuff I've written.  Recording takes time, effort, and $$$, though, so I may let laziness win out.



Ah yes, I have 2 harmonicas which sit on my shelf, and I often gaze longingly at them.  I initially went at them enthusiastically, but it was taking so long going nowhere trying to bend a note that I got out of practising.  Shame, I must have another go.


----------



## Guru Coyote (May 17, 2013)

Oh! Speaking of shelves and gazing longingly at things stored there... I actually have a working Theremin not far from where I am sitting now. You know, that thing that makes the singing-like electronic music and is played without even touching it. First electronic instrument, way before synthesizers were even dreamt of


----------



## Rhizanthella (May 18, 2013)

My band director usually only picked flute solo songs...  needless to say, I did not get them, but theh were there!


----------

